# Fallen tree branch exposes massive active hive...and its raining in california!



## umchuck (May 22, 2014)

call a local bee keeper and he can box up the comb and bees, I'm assuming you dont have any hive bodies or experience in bee keeping, good luck.


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

put canvas over them to keep rain out until some one can hive them


----------



## lilmisscayucos (Nov 20, 2016)

allniter said:


> put canvas over them to keep rain out until some one can hive them


Thank you for your reply. I have a few questions:

1. Is it better to let nature take its course since there is no direct need to move them?
2. Would it be better to let the bees sort it out on their own?

I actually just started keeping my own bees this year. I am very new and looking for input on weather or not to move them. I want to do what is best for the bees. Looking for input from many different people as to make the best decison for the bees. I have also contacted a local experienced bee keeper I just really want what happens next to be in the best interest of the bees.

This photo is from this morning. They survived the rain.


----------



## lilmisscayucos (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you for your response. I have a few questions:

1. Is it better to let nature take its course since there is no direct need to move them?
2. Would it be better to let the bees sort it out on their own?

I actually just started keeping my own bees this year. I am very new and looking for input on weather or not to move them. I want to do what is best for the bees. Looking for input from many different people as to make the best decison for the bees. I have also contacted a local experienced bee keeper I just really want what happens next to be in the best interest of the bees.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

You're pretty far up the coast, north of Santa Barbara, same latitude as Bakersfield. We'll need some feedback from beekeepers in CA. Further south there's the problem of africanized bees. Feral hives have a tough time surviving, except for africanized bees, and if that's what they are, I'd leave them alone.

But if this is a strong feral hive in an area where the mean bees have not reached, these bees would be worth saving.

Depending on the configuration of the hive, they may hang in there for a while, as long as they don't get simultaneously wet and cold, but they'd probably do better in a cozy Langstroth hive. I've seen cases of exposed comb hives under overhangs doing OK for a while.

Collecting swarms does not take much skill. Collecting an established hive from a bee tree is messy, the bees will be upset, it probably involves heights and climbing, and it is a job for someone with at least some experience. I DON'T have the experience. But the comb looks well-configured to cut and mount in deep frames, and my guess is this is a straighforward recovery for someone who has recovered from trees or structures before. This does not appear to require cutting the tree up to access them, and that's the main hassle with most recoveries from trees. The population looks promising.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

That's amazing! Wish I was closer, I'd love to help. Good luck!


----------



## lilmisscayucos (Nov 20, 2016)

thank you so much. I'll contact some people i know. I didnt want to disrut them if it was unnecessary. My instict tells me that nature knows best and to interfere as little as possible but I'm very inexperienced so I love the feedback.


----------

